# are ipod earphones better than creative ep630 ?



## esumitkumar (Nov 13, 2007)

guys 

i was thinking of buying earphones for my MOTO ROKR E6 ..but im confused b/w ipod earphones vs creative ep630...i had ipod previously and seriously ipod earphones are full jhakassss.....dunno abt ep630

somebody enlighten me 

TIA
sumit


----------



## eggman (Nov 13, 2007)

iPod earphone sucks by default, even apple fans agree wit it, its worse than HPM-70(The SE Walkman earphones!!). Creative ep-630 on the other hand is amazing.......

_offtopic_: Can anyone tell me from where in BANGALORE i can but creative ep630?


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks eggman...i was in blore for 6 months.i think may be u can buy them from SP Road .. b/w any ep630 listener ..can u tell hows the exp of ep630 on ROKR E6 ? 


PS : ur avatar is really cute


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 13, 2007)

POst should have been in QnA.. This is not a fight club topic.. 
Anyways, EP630 beats iPod earphones hands down.. No doubts there..


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 13, 2007)

i thought there might be some hardcore apple fans vs creative ep 630 ..he he he..any body having exp of ep630 on ROKR E6 ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2007)

nope, ep630 is better

then if u want more go for MDR series from sony.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Nov 18, 2007)

have u posted it in the wrong place? It should not be in fight club.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 18, 2007)

personlly i have checked ipods speaker and also its quality..
to say the truth they wont even come close to k800i`s quality..

i dont know about ep630...
and also about rockr..

my friend has that ipod with 20 or 40 gb.. i dont know for sure.. with color display.... 

i really dont understand why there is all hype surrounding ipod , iphone .. when there are really good and efecient counter products available at much lower price...


----------



## superczar (Nov 20, 2007)

^^ the ep630 is a earplug, not a mp3 player

the ep630s are really neat (assuming you can get an original pair) and a whole lot better than the ipod plugs
(and I am a major apple fanboi! )


----------



## deepakchan (Nov 20, 2007)

I own an 80GB video ipod. The ipod earphones are really no match to the ep630. ep630 simply rocks. Excellent bass.


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

ah damn u guys i was planning to buy the fm+remote extension now im in a fix


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

hehe the absence of fm in iPods is really funny I mean wtf its a personal media player it should have a fm receiver.That puts off many a buyers.

BTW I baught a M$ Zune 30gb.Will be getting a ep 630 soon.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 20, 2007)

^^how much did the MS zune cost u??

(PS - why does everyone sort of encrypt MS writing it as M$?? its not like we're talking of pirating their products or selling in black...)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

pmed you.


M$ if you don't like microsoft much.


----------



## eggman (Nov 20, 2007)

Earlier when I had HPM-70 , then I compared HPM -70 vs iPod earphones extensively. With same file, I played all kind of songs from Metal to ballads and found than HPM-70 wins easily. Therefore I created this thread back then.Now I've got ep-630. And after using HPM-70 for 14 months, I can easily say that ep-630 is better than it. The iPod headphones sounds quite flat. No DHUM-DHUM and no PHAN-PHAN. It's probably worse than the fake HPM-70 I got.So heres the conclusion:
*Creative ep-630 > HPM-70 > >iPod headphone*


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 21, 2007)

^^ nice rating eggman ..does music quality depends on player too ? like ipod with ep630 will be better than ROKR E6 with ep630 or it solely depends on earphones ?

please elaborate


----------



## xbonez (Nov 21, 2007)

dude, definitely the music player plays a big role in the quality of music.


----------



## Tanmay (Nov 21, 2007)

Also take a look at KOSS Earphones, their price is in the same range and Tech2 has rated them above the EP-630. 

Have a look here : 
*www.tech2.com/india/topstuff/headphones-headsets-mp3s-gizmos/headphones-under-rs-1000/17331/1


----------



## gsoul2soul (Nov 21, 2007)

My advice to anyone buying ipod... *give it to your lil sister* (who!! if you're lucky is not audiophile... *or else just chuck the earphones away*) 

I use Sony headphones... and even though it's not as top notch as creative, it's far better than "white earphones by ipod"


----------



## eggman (Nov 22, 2007)

Tanmay said:
			
		

> Also take a look at KOSS Earphones, their price is in the same range and Tech2 has rated them above the EP-630.
> 
> Have a look here :
> *www.tech2.com/india/topstuff/headphones-headsets-mp3s-gizmos/headphones-under-rs-1000/17331/1



Quite a untrue review of ep-630 ,I'll say. Hell!!He even quoted the price wrong!!!Its not Rs.1000 , its Rs.1300/-


----------



## enticer86 (Nov 22, 2007)

ep630 rocks.. though i wish i had enuf extra bucks to buy one


----------



## xbonez (Nov 22, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Quite a untrue review of ep-630 ,I'll say. Hell!!He even quoted the price wrong!!!Its not Rs.1000 , its Rs.1300/-



hell yes, i agree. i've been using it for a while now and i'd be damned if it isn't the best i've heard... i've used some pretty gud earphones over the time, Sony MDR E828, and i have a mid-range sony headphones too. definitely EP630 performs well more than what it costs... upto a budget of rs 3000-3500, i'd suggest the ep630. beyond that, u may think of sennheiser etc.


----------



## Tanmay (Nov 23, 2007)

Nah the EP-630 costs only Rs.950 at Laminghton Road ! 

I've heard the EP-630 and yeah its pretty awesome for that price, but then I personally never had a chance to experience a Bose/Shure or even that Koss one Tech2 mentioned. So I can't really say the EP-630 is the best, there are few others too in that range.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 23, 2007)

Tanmay said:
			
		

> Nah the EP-630 costs only Rs.950 at Laminghton Road !



Its easily available in delhi for a lot less. i got it for rs 875 without any bargaining and that was at least 4 months back. prices shuld have dropped a bit now


----------



## eggman (Nov 23, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> Its easily available in delhi for a lot less. i got it for rs 875 without any bargaining and that was at least 4 months back. prices shuld have dropped a bit now


It costs less, but not the MRPs. As a review, one should mention the MRP.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 23, 2007)

^^yes, i agree. i was just mentioning coz tanmay felt lammy rd rules, selling it at 950 .


----------



## rufus_dsouza (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Just wanted to know that ipod ears buds are supposed to be good.

Rufus.

what is the cost of original ipod ear phones.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 27, 2007)

rufus_dsouza said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to know that ipod ears buds are supposed to be good.
> 
> ...



The shitty ipod earphones cost around R.1,500. They are actually worth Rs.300-Rs.400. Sony MDR-E818LP (Rs.500) beat the ipod earphone at any time. I would say strict no to buying ipod earphones.

Koss earphones mentioned in the thread are good for quiet environment but for noisy environment, EP-630 beats them fair and clear.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 27, 2007)

for noisy environments, ep-630 rocks. its noice cancellation is excellent on account of the fact that it is in-ear


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 28, 2007)

I am getting ep-630 for 700 Rs.But I only have a Nokia 6630 as an mp3 player.Will they be worth the purchase??


----------



## Tanmay (Nov 28, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^yes, i agree. i was just mentioning coz tanmay felt lammy rd rules, selling it at 950 .



What ? I never said Laminghton Rd rulez  How lame ! Anyways that price was 3 months earlier....I just replied that it wasn't that costly and that Tech2 was correct about its price 8-|


----------



## nix (Nov 29, 2007)

hmm... i was happy with my ipod earplugs... but you guys are tempting me to buy that ep630.... ok, so where in bangalore can i get a demo(ie listen) to it for sometime?? i dont want to buy it in black market places coz they may be fake, so where in can get the original thing and for what price?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2007)

Where do you live in Bangalore?

I don't think there is any store in Bangalore that gives live demo of this product.


----------



## nix (Nov 29, 2007)

oh ya?? thats sad... but i will buy it anyway...
how do i make out the fakes from the real thing? i dont want to be cheated in  SP road... as i knw that some ppl sell fakes there?

i live in RR nagar in bang... far off from all places ...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2007)

I bought it at Planet M (Brigade Road) for 1,300 bucks.

In SP road, get it @ Vishal Infotech. He is distributor and Valued partner for Creative products.

I live in BTM layout. You can try mine if you need demo.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 29, 2007)

Tanmay said:
			
		

> What ? I never said Laminghton Rd rulez  How lame ! Anyways that price was 3 months earlier....I just replied that it wasn't that costly and that Tech2 was correct about its price 8-|



chill yaar, i was just kidding....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 1, 2007)

vishal infotech any telephone number of this guy ??


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2007)

Vishal Infotech No 111/12, Leela Gopal Complex, 1st Floor, S P Road, Bangalore - 560002 Phone: 080 22998378 vishal_infotech@indiatimes.com

It's on left side of the road, 1st floor. It's very small shop. I think it's  the one in 3rd or 4th complex


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a mp4 player and i also want to take ep630
Where will i get the headphones , but original one


----------



## xbonez (Dec 1, 2007)

u in mumbai, right......go to lammington rd. i'm sure u'll get it there. but get it from a reliable shop or u'll end up with a fake


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 1, 2007)

howz hera panna or alpha , 
will i get there original one


----------



## assasin (Dec 1, 2007)

is there any SONY earphones which r better than EP-630????
i'm buying one 2morrow for my N95 8GB.budget is 3k max.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> is there any SONY earphones which r better than EP-630????
> i'm buying one 2morrow for my N95 8GB.budget is 3k max.


Yes there are better headphones if you can put more money but settling for EP-630 is better coz the price is Rs.1200 and putting 3000 bucks on earphones for N95does not make sense. Just my opinion. Instead, get Bluetooth stereo headset for N95 (like the one from Motorola). You need not remove earphones everytime you get a call on your phone.

Check out Fontopia in Sony. 

Also check out Sennheiser Active noise cancelling headphones. PX-300 is the model number I think.


----------



## assasin (Dec 1, 2007)

^^^  i dont wanna buy a BT stereo headset cuz it wud drain my N95's battery very quickly.
and any particulat SONY Fontopia model no which has gr8 bass reproduction?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2007)

You can check mdr-ex85lp. costs 3k. But I have no idea how they compare with EP-630. I am using EP-630 and I just love them. 

BTW, there are street style active noise cancelling headphones from creative. You can get them for 3.5k i think. I saw them at Temptations store, Brigade Road, Bangalore and they look really great (sounds great too with perfect noise isolation)

also check EX52SL

These are dual style closed in-ear headphones supplied with a detachable clip-on hanger providing a stable fit (changes to over the ear like the ones that used by on-stage artists)


----------



## nix (Dec 2, 2007)

hey guys...
did you know that the creative ep630 is available in white too? creative made it in white so it will go well with an ipod...
cant believe it...they would do something to woo ipod consumers... considering that they're rivals..


----------



## xbonez (Dec 2, 2007)

^^really!!! r u sure they aren't fake...i've never seen white ones..not even in a google search


----------



## iMav (Dec 2, 2007)

*images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=*w...tbnid=1WmnchA_9F-XeM:&tbnh=129&tbnw=123&prev=

*www.techshout.com/images/creative-ep630.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Dec 3, 2007)

also try the EP-635, lanyard style earphones (Everything's same as that in EP-630 except the lanyard)


----------



## dragonball (Dec 24, 2007)

goodmorning people,

From where can i get EP630 in Noida/Delhi (i live in noida, so noida location if possible, else delhi will do) and what would be the current price like(i read its ~650/- *www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/user_review.jsp?review_id=816 )?
Also i want to be absolutely sure that they are NOT fake. Any precautions?

And they will work with my PC right? My aim is to buy a GOOD-quality headphones for PC for Music purposes(rock, metal). EP630 is the right choice right within ~1K budget?
-thanks.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2007)

pm'ed you. here's the msg for the benefit of others



> hi and gud morning,
> 
> i get all my hardware from Nehru Place so i can only guide u there. its shouldn't be too far from Noida actually. You can get it from
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonball (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks 
1 more thing. Can i use ANY 2.5mm to 3.5mm adaptor cable (*cgi.ebay.com.au/2.5mm@to@3.5mm-aud...ter-cable_W0QQitemZ140192198734QQcmdZViewItem )
so that i can use these EP630s with my Nokia3110 phone? Or the quality of such adaptor also matters?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 26, 2007)

dragonball said:
			
		

> thanks
> 1 more thing. Can i use ANY 2.5mm to 3.5mm adaptor cable (*cgi.ebay.com.au/2.5mm@to@3.5mm-audio-jack-plug-adapter-converter-cable_W0QQitemZ140192198734QQcmdZViewItem )
> so that i can use these EP630s with my Nokia3110 phone? Or the quality of such adaptor also matters?


 
I am using 2.5mm to 3.5mm cable. Got it for Rs.50 @ SP Road, Bangalore.


----------



## moshel (Dec 29, 2007)

i love my ipod. but i have never used the bundled earphones....they s**K big time....

im using the earphones i got with my SE W550i phone, which are very gooood. 

btw +1 to the ep-630


----------



## rachitpant (Jan 18, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> guys
> 
> i was thinking of buying earphones for my MOTO ROKR E6 ..but im confused b/w ipod earphones vs creative ep630...i had ipod previously and seriously ipod earphones are full jhakassss.....dunno abt ep630
> 
> ...



there r people who buy things simply coz every1 is buying,
and this virus spreads and the no. of ppl belonging to "every1" increases .
ipod fans are a good example


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2008)

the 3000/- apple headfones are way better than the normal ones but if u go that high u have bose and seinheiser for stiff competition .... go for ep630 they are *a little better* than the bundled ipod headfones


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> the 3000/- apple headfones are way better than the normal ones but if u go that high u have bose and seinheiser for stiff competition .... go for ep630 they are *a little better* than the bundled ipod headfones



Just a little better? Btw dunno why but I feel the quality of earphones that were bundled with Shuffle were of a poorer quality than those that come with the new Nano Video. The new ones fit my ear perfectly fine too, and the sound quality is better too. 
How can that be possible?


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ hmm dont know why but i bought them and then compared them both .... though the bass is better no doubt (and it is a lot to do with the fact that these headphones go right into ur ear unlike the others) but wen i turned my ipod to full volume i could make out cracking which wasnt there in the bundled 1 and bass well ya that whr the ep630 are superior and then they are comfortable too but sound quality its "a little better" IMHO


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^ So that means for some casual listening [i hardly use my iPod for more than 3 hours a week] I *should not* invest in EP-630, and be content with these supposed-to-be-improved bundled earphones.

Right?

_Btw, IMHO I think it shud b called an earphone and not a headphone- so pls correct me if am wrong too._


----------



## iMav (Jan 19, 2008)

2 reasons why 1 should go for ep630:

1. comfortable
2. comfortable
3. better bass 

and ya its earfones ... my bad


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^ Thanx buddy. So for the sake of comfort I shud buy EP-630, since I can tweak the equaliser and enjoy a better sound, without needing bass correction.

And well... u kinda confused me b/w headphones and earphones.


----------



## nix (Jan 19, 2008)

^^ dont buy the ep 630... here's why:
cons:
1.its not comfortable... it goes too deep inside and you feel like something is pushing your ear canal from inside out. 
2. when you walk, you can vibration for each step you take. this distorts the effect.
3. the wire, feels more like rubber than plastic... you can again hear the wire brush against your body everytime it does... this is again, distortion.
4. the build quality is really poor when you compare it to the stock ipod earphones...
pros:
the effect, its really good... but i regret for having bought this ep 630...


----------



## iMav (Jan 19, 2008)

nix said:


> ^^ dont buy the ep 630... here's why:
> cons:
> 1.its not comfortable... it goes too deep inside and you feel like something is pushing your ear canal from inside out.
> 2. when you walk, you can vibration for each step you take. this distorts the effect.
> ...


 i agree with ur entire post other than point 1 and 2; if u have the earphone properly in and at a decent volume ur footsteps wont bother u; the build quality was something i did mention in 1 of the ep630 threads ... its cheap rubber but dont be fooled it did not snap from either end inspite of my ipod 30gb freely suspended  yes i tried it


----------



## napster007 (Jan 19, 2008)

nix said:


> ^^ dont buy the ep 630... here's why:
> cons:
> 
> 2. when you walk, you can vibration for each step you take. this distorts the effect.
> ...



Then you might as well spend 50/- more and buy the ep-635. it does not have any of the above defects. i'ts better than the ipod  earphones


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah i've got the EP 635 n they just blow away my iPod Nano earphones .

Highly Recommended .


----------



## napster007 (Jan 19, 2008)

Same here(except i dont have an ipod


----------



## xbonez (Jan 19, 2008)

but ep-635 is HIGHLY HIGHLY not recommended for those with hard drive based players or heavy players since it hangs the player around ur neck like a necklace


----------



## napster007 (Jan 19, 2008)

it actually depends upon the weight. Some light Hdd players can still be used. But they are primarily ment for flash based players


----------



## xbonez (Jan 19, 2008)

^^if u use even a light hdd player, chances of spoiling the hdd are very high


----------



## napster007 (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't think anyone will be that careless after buying a HDD player that he'll be swinging his player from his neck or go jogging with it. 

now that will be foolish!!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2008)

i don't think anyone would want to  spend 900 rs on earphones and have such limitations...hdd based player owners should avoid lanyard


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jan 23, 2008)

guys i am interested in buying the KOSS earphones.... anyone know where its available in bangalore ?. I dont mind if its available on a online Indian store either. Please advice. Thx.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 24, 2008)

hey man ipod earphone rock... they are super cool.. amazing quality .. ignore the statement below

PS: At others .. i am sick of everyone having cool stuff... now on i recommend only stuff that $uck for others.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 19, 2008)

Got EP630 Today for Rs 850 and they do ROCK  Now i have my ATP3 in my pocket 

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/19072008%28001%29.jpg
Free Image Hosting


----------



## hullap (Jul 19, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> guys
> 
> i was thinking of buying earphones for my MOTO ROKR E6 ..but im confused b/w ipod earphones vs creative ep630...i had ipod previously and seriously ipod earphones are full jhakassss.....dunno abt ep630
> 
> ...


no way!
and 
congo sukhdeep on your purchase


----------



## J.Deka (Jun 30, 2010)

I have bought EP 630 in 600 in Guwahati.....If yu want to stay out of noisy environment go for it.and feel the real MUSIC


----------

